# Moving to Bankock



## flyboy69 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi can any one tell me what radio frequency can one fly remote control planes and where in Bangkok
What is a good income that one can rent and live on
Thanks Flyboy69


----------



## Sirikorn Banlue (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Flyboy,

First of all, you must have a work permit and depend on your require career. For being an English teacher would get paid about 20,000-30,000 THB/month, rental could be 3500-5000 THb/month.


----------



## flyboy69 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi thanks for the reply what is the cost of living like and how safe is the place


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

As a basis for comparison of cost of living, minimum wage in Bangkok is US$10 per day. (Conversion from 300 Thai baht currency).

Not per hour, but US$10 per day.
Many local people manage to live on that.

However, many other local people here earn less than minimum wage, and manage to live.
(Earn less than minimum wage?? Yes; it's Thai logic at work.)

Is Bangkok safe?
I hope that is just a "joke" question, because it asks if a city of 14 million people, in a somewhat poor country, is "safe".
Of course it isn't safe!

After dark, in areas where there are a lot of prostitutes, plus alcohol and drugs, then very "not safe".

Bangkok has plenty of drug dealers from Nigeria -- they are easily visible because it's too hot here to wear hooded sweatshirts.
However, however they are just trying to earn enough money so they can go to college and be doctors (I think), and probably won't bother you.

Worst you'll need to worry about is lady-boy muggers grabbing for your wallet and your crotch at the same time.
It's a favorite mugging tactic: while you protect your front, they get away with your wallet in the back pocket.
However, Bangkok doesn't have gangs with names like "Lords of Ferguson" or anything along those lines.


-- Oneman
Bangkok


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

flyboy69 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply what is the cost of living like and how safe is the place


Google the keyword 'Numbeo' this will lead you to a site that will tell you everything you need to know about cost of living broken down into individual items AND the crime perceptions of the site contributors.

Unless you have an overseas income, or a guaranteed job, and if you are under 50 years old a legitimate reason to extend your stay beyond a tourist visa, you are going to find life very challenging here indeed.

You could always try the neighbouring countries, or the Philippines, they are all more expensive, but not by western standards. Again 'Numbeo' is the word.

Good Luck.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Sirikorn Banlue said:


> Hi Flyboy,
> 
> First of all, you must have a work permit and depend on your require career. For being an English teacher would get paid about 20,000-30,000 THB/month, rental could be 3500-5000 THb/month.


This rent would be for a 'native' apartment in Bangkok, far from the places where westerners want to be, and the apartment interior and surroundings would probably make the average westerner want to hang himself within a week. In other words, you'll have a small room with a shower and toilet cubicle, maybe a small fridge, a hard and dodgy bed, a fan, a small aircon unit, and neon strip lighting in the ceiling. Anything the 'average' westerner might be happy with in BKK is going to take up maybe two thirds of that meagre teachers salary. 

Assuming you ARE a teacher (about the only non prearranged-corporate-expat job you're likely to get here) you'd be much better off moving to a smaller city.


----------

